# If you could go back in time....



## jr747 (Feb 7, 2008)

I just wanted to get everyone's opinion on this. If I could go back in time to watch trains, I would go back to the early 1950's. I chose this time because there were mostly diesels but also some steam. My favorite diesels were the first generation EMD diesels (the F's and E's) and also the Alco PA's and in the early 50's, there was a plethera of them but there were still some good steam to watch. 
I just recently bought a Pentrex video that covers trains in Southern California are in the 1950's and I'm enjoying it!

So, what time period would you go to?


J.R.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Exactly that time, I model Santa Fe in the late 40's to early to mid 50's. Born in San Diego, still in San Diego. 

The last hurrah of steam, the beginning of diesels, with all the unusual and distinctive designs. 

Greg


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I'd have to say early to mid 40s. While there were a few Steam engines left running in the mid 50s when I can remember watching trains, I don't remember much about them. The diesels are nice, but nothing compares to the rumble of a big steam engine roaring by. 

Randy


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

i think, i would jump a 150 years back.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

For me 1800"s when the buffalo roamed and the cowboys and Indians fought!! whoo hoo!! Wild saloon girls, and rootin tootin shootouts and such!! Wild Western train days!!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I think being in Durango and Maybe Silverton in it's hayday. When things were booming.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By kormsen on 28 Feb 2010 05:00 PM 
i think, i would jump a 150 years back. 



Why...............


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

For me it would be the late 1930's to right before WW II.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jr747 on 28 Feb 2010 03:41 PM 
I just wanted to get everyone's opinion on this. If I could go back in time to watch trains, I would go back to the early 1950's. I chose this time because there were mostly diesels but also some steam. My favorite diesels were the first generation EMD diesels (the F's and E's) and also the Alco PA's and in the early 50's, there was a plethera of them but there were still some good steam to watch. 
I just recently bought a Pentrex video that covers trains in Southern California are in the 1950's and I'm enjoying it!

So, what time period would you go to? 

J.R.

Hi J.R.

Kind of a neat post.. Being older and I remember the 40's and 50's around Sacramento, Ca area. I kind of like to see what it was like in the Eastern States at that time... Like the New York Central, the Pensv, C&O, B&O, Erie and so on. Each Line has it's own make up and way of operation on its road. 

Guess... kind of like the old Lionel & American Flyer trains set that tried to imitate these popular eastern lines..(They didn't make much West coast road names.) 

To me.. their operation of each one was so different between each other yet transferred frt. over each others line. Like if you cross my line you are going to pay a toll for so many miles of my line. Just hard to picture Roads crossing over each other to get to a main town station and time tables. It must of been so close and yet not runing into each other.

I remember here in Saramento in the steam days that you could see a train coming thru or leaving here every few mins. So hard to imagine the time tables in large citys with so many roads.. Wish I could of been there for a few hrs.. Nice post tks for the going back memory days..


----------



## jr747 (Feb 7, 2008)

Posted By noelw on 28 Feb 2010 07:09 PM 
Posted By jr747 on 28 Feb 2010 03:41 PM 
I just wanted to get everyone's opinion on this. If I could go back in time to watch trains, I would go back to the early 1950's. I chose this time because there were mostly diesels but also some steam. My favorite diesels were the first generation EMD diesels (the F's and E's) and also the Alco PA's and in the early 50's, there was a plethera of them but there were still some good steam to watch. 
I just recently bought a Pentrex video that covers trains in Southern California are in the 1950's and I'm enjoying it!

So, what time period would you go to? 

J.R.

Hi J.R.

Kind of a neat post.. Being older and I remember the 40's and 50's around Sacramento, Ca area. I kind of like to see what it was like in the Eastern States at that time... Like the New York Central, the Pensv, C&O, B&O, Erie and so on. Each Line has it's own make up and way of operation on its road. 

Guess... kind of like the old Lionel & American Flyer trains set that tried to imitate these popular eastern lines..(They didn't make much West coast road names.) 

To me.. their operation of each one was so different between each other yet transferred frt. over each others line. Like if you cross my line you are going to pay a toll for so many miles of my line. Just hard to picture Roads crossing over each other to get to a main town station and time tables. It must of been so close and yet not runing into each other.

I remember here in Saramento in the steam days that you could see a train coming thru or leaving here every few mins. So hard to imagine the time tables in large citys with so many roads.. Wish I could of been there for a few hrs.. Nice post tks for the going back memory days..











That's what these forums are for, to share thoughts, ideas and memories.....


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Noel, 

First, I'd set the time machine for Indianapolis in 1936, so I could see the Indiana Railroad High-speed cars. 
Then forward to 1952 near Proviso Yard, where the C&NW class H northerns go into wheel slip at night leaving the yard Westbound, and the Pacifics are racing by in the commuter rush hour. Nearby in Indiana, the NKP Berkshires are handling fast freights. 
Then fast forward to 1962 to ride the North Shore line Interurban at 80 mph to Milwaukee. 
Then to 1962 in Durango to watch the Alamosa freight switching next to the Silverton train consist. 

(I did the last two and I did see the Pacifics, but my time machine only goes forward at the rate of 365 days a year) 

TUL


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

1941 or 1942, thru 1946 or 1947, to watch Steam moving men and machines for the war effort and the men returning home afterward.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Two things come to mind to revisit: 
1) The SP mail train over the Sierras to Reno in the late forties pulled by two or three cab forwards. The train went through Roseville in the dark right by an engine ready track with a whole row of simmering steamers, their fireboxes aglow and the hissing sound of steam loud enough to be heard through the windows of the Harriman coaches at the rear of the train. Then the sight of big steam visible from the coach on the curves blasting steam and smoke as the train ascended the long uphill track to Reno. 
2) The hustle and bustle of the big mainline terminals in the east during WWII. We rode the trains several times during the war out of Philadelphia. Really exciting to a child of 5 to 6. 

And one thing I never had the priviledge to see: 
A freight on the Colorado Midland, circa 1898 or so, fighting a mainline 4% grade with 4 or 5 ten-wheeler and consolidation types spaced in the train. Photographs show the huge plumes of smoke from hard working steam engines throughout the train but the sound must have really been something too. 

Of course like any respectable railroad aficionado I could think of a hundred other things to see.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Richard Smith on 28 Feb 2010 09:49 PM 
Two things come to mind to revisit: 
1) The SP mail train over the Sierras to Reno in the late forties pulled by two or three cab forwards. The train went through Roseville in the dark right by an engine ready track with a whole row of simmering steamers, their fireboxes aglow and the hissing sound of steam loud enough to be heard through the windows of the Harriman coaches at the rear of the train. Then the sight of big steam visible from the coach on the curves blasting steam and smoke as the train ascended the long uphill track to Reno.

Boy Richard S. You sure broth back memorys.. We use to live off of 55th and H st next to the SP rails going to Fresno Ca. And the Cab forwards use to make the house shake from one block away, but one night in the early 40ths we was woke up to a big loud boom. All of the nabors got up and found frt. cars derailed all over the place. Some one left a siding swtich open to a bunch of Refer car. and a East bound Cab forward "nbr if i remember right was 4214" and ran into them. There was no cab left ( I Don't thinke not one made it out alive) and boiler tubes were sticking out the back of the eng. in to the Tender with steam all over the place..Very hot and Some Refers cars on fire.
What a way to wake up... 
Other was my folks use to drive over the summit to Reno and we seen lots of mail train over Doner pass.. They sure had there work cut out for them.. I all most forgot the big Cabforward of the 40ths and early 50ths.. Big slow mach. but lot of power. Boy how times flys....


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Tom Leaton on 28 Feb 2010 08:01 PM 
Noel, 

First, I'd set the time machine for Indianapolis in 1936, so I could see the Indiana Railroad High-speed cars. 
Then forward to 1952 near Proviso Yard, where the C&NW class H northerns go into wheel slip at night leaving the yard Westbound, and the Pacifics are racing by in the commuter rush hour. Nearby in Indiana, the NKP Berkshires are handling fast freights. 
Then fast forward to 1962 to ride the North Shore line Interurban at 80 mph to Milwaukee. 
Then to 1962 in Durango to watch the Alamosa freight switching next to the Silverton train consist. 

(I did the last two and I did see the Pacifics, but my time machine only goes forward at the rate of 365 days a year) 

TUL 

Love your time machine.... Tks.... Like the storys of the past. I wish I could of seen some of them.. Guess getting older now and times are changing so fast. I think we miss the good old days and there so much difference than now and even on hard times it was good.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 28 Feb 2010 06:23 PM 
Posted By kormsen on 28 Feb 2010 05:00 PM 
i think, i would jump a 150 years back. 



Why...............





various reasons.

one - i am staying indoors. so short trains with short cars are called for. (that's the practical reason)

two - i never grew out of playing cowpokes an' ******. (that's the true reason)

three - i got a huge collection of toys. all around 1:28ish including about 2000 human figures, 300 horses, 50 cows, lots of minor animals, dozens of carts and houses. (get an impression from pics below)

four - just because!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

1992, with a breifcase full of cash to invest in Microsoft when it 1st went public.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd go with the 50s as that's when steam was still around but the diesel generation was just coming about. I remember the commuter trains in the Chicago area back then what a site. Later RJD


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Los Gatos, CA in the late 1880's so I could ride the SPC to Santa Cruz, then take it back from Santa Cruz to Alameda. Then a ferry to San Francisco and another ferry to Sausalito, and ride the NPC to Duncan Mills on the Russian River.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

South-central PA around 1913. The EBT was beginning to modernize with steel hoppers, air brakes, and automatic couplers, but still had all the old wood cars/locomotive still around. The Tuscarora Valley RR was running as the complete antithesis of the EBT--short trains, small locos, old wood equipment. I'd love to compare the two railroads' day-to-day operations. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

You might want to see these:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zV8rA3UE-lc&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LF-6FKD0pr0&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APzxcyuEVaU


Y3 mallet fans, take note!


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd go back to Roman times and convince the carriage makers to make their wheel spacing 1m apart! 

Keith


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

If i could go back in time it would be to a couple of years ago just before the Polkyman doubled the track prices just after LGB went out. I would have bought a truck load and be rich now by selling it all off at the prices they are getting today for track.........


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I I could go back in time and retain what I know now...... 

A) I'd be buying all the Apple, IBM & Microsoft stock I could afford straight out of High School. 
b) I relax a lot more.. I spent a lot of years wound up over nothing. 
c) ALL the girls in my High School would be very Happy


----------



## neals645 (Apr 7, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 01 Mar 2010 03:12 PM 
1992, with a breifcase full of cash to invest in Microsoft when it 1st went public. 
I did invest in Microsoft when it first went public. And Intel and Cisco. Bought all three in '92 (but not a birefcase full of cash worth). Tripled my money in a year, thought that was pretty good, and sold...oops


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Early 1900s, but to be part of the development of the street railway industry -- them fellows what could control lectricity got respect!!


----------



## Jim James (Feb 12, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 28 Feb 2010 04:02 PM 
Exactly that time, I model Santa Fe in the late 40's to early to mid 50's. Born in San Diego, still in San Diego. 

The last hurrah of steam, the beginning of diesels, with all the unusual and distinctive designs. 

Greg Interesting. I worked for the SD&AE as a locomotive fireman in 1962/1963 out of San Diego, on loan from the SP out of Taylor Yard in LA. I was the extra board fireman for the SD&AE and mostly worked the run from San Diego, through Mexico, switching the Tecate Brewery in Mexico & making a few moves in Plasterville CA before ending our run in El Centro CA. What a wild and woolly run that was. Very interesting indeed for a young man of the time. Did work the downtown yard switcher as well in SD and the Roustabout (Industry) switcher too on occasion. Was a great experience. My favorite era of railroading was definitely the early 60's into the the time of my retirement in 2004. Never really cared about steam, but my grandpa and father were both Locomotive Engineers during that era (steam) of railroading and I took many a train (engine) ride with them too. Even at that young age I could feel the power of those old steamers coursing through my body. Such power, such sound, sight and smell! I was always in awe! Did see many a change in railroading, especially power locomotives during my said time frame of railroading. Did you ever get to watch the SD&AE make switching moves while living in SD? Or was that before your time? Later! Jim PS> Also worked as a hostler @ Taylor Yard in LA and had a regular job taking switch engines and passenger power to LAUPT. Your avatar is LAUPT isn't it? I remember that happening a couple of times during my career there. Driving by on the (freeway)101 and seeing a F unit sticking out like that was pretty awesome. Ha!


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

well aside from investments... 

you know there are folks in the future that will marvel over our being able to drive gas powered cars-without police monitoring devices installed -or being ale to chose whatever it is we wish to eat, etc, or having as hot a bath as we can stand-or being able to actually go off into the wilderness and hike-all alone 


or even to see huge diesels pulling coal trains...............or jets that people fly just for a vacation or short trip... 


as for the train aspect of a time warp 
i have a soft spot for trolleys...i dont know why...that might have been fascinating to see the trams that served cripple creek and victor mines and town 

but i guess as far as being romantic and sentimental for trains 

i would have loved to see and ride the DSP and P-to see a real Bogie- in Fairplay in what must have been a unique part of the real wild west at the time-(Colorado Central might have also been pretty wonderful) 

to go over kenosha-or up to the alpine tunnel via steam (been there on foot many times) 

and to tell you all what the actual engine and way car colors were......!!! 

or ... a nice ride into Scotland on a Caledonian engine in the very late 1800s


----------

